# Omnisphere 2.6 to be released at Synthplex, March 28-31, 2019



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 19, 2019)

Per the Spectrasonics email.

_... Junkie XL, BT, and Thomas Dolby are headlining and many more cool artists will be doing sessions. Plus….we're bringing 37 hardware synths from our collection to try hands-on with our brand new Omnisphere 2.6 (which will be released at the show!)..._


----------



## Quasar (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't care about the vintage synth compatibility stuff, but am very much looking forward to the new arp features.


----------

